# seperation of mother and kitten?



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

now the weeks are flying by im getting more and more nervous about the day the kittens leave, how will roxy react? will she miss them? will they miss her? whats your experiences with this? x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have no experience of breeding but I thought kittens stayed with mum till 12/13 weeks?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you keeping any? She should be fine but every litter of kittens I know of atleast one was kept so not too sure


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah we are keeping one.x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are you keeping them until 8 weeks of age? I am guessing that you are from what you said on another post.

She wont be mentally ready for them to leave at this age, the kittens wont be ready either, everyone has said this, but whether you take it on board/do it its totally up to you.

When people come to collect the kittens do it staggered over a few days, keep mum occupied with lots of attention and comfort, but not to the point where you are making to much of a 'issue' about them, well, just disapearing in her eyes!

Also just because you keep one doesnt mean it will be all roses and happiness, my girl hated her girl staying and I had to keep them seperate for 2-3months, then introduce them slowly, Im now pretty sure that she doesnt even know that is her daughter.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

buffie said:


> I have no experience of breeding but I thought kittens stayed with mum till 12/13 weeks?


Just thought I would ask again as there seems to be a problem with my post being seen I was advised that kittens stayed with mum till they were 12/13 weeks ,is this incorrect.If that is what is recommended ,then you should have a while to go before you have to worry :001_smile:.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You are keeping them until 12-13 weeks aren't you?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> Just thought I would ask again as *there seems to be a problem with my post being seen *I was advised that kittens stayed with mum till they were 12/13 weeks ,is this incorrect.If that is what is recommended ,then you should have a while to go before you have to worry :001_smile:.


Hey buffie, stop playing Harry Potter games and remove the invisibility cloak :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Hey buffie, stop playing Harry Potter games and remove the invisibility cloak :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


   I dont know what you mean I asked a question.I was told many months ago when I made a mistake with Meeko ,that he should have stayed with his mum and siblings till he was 12/13 weeks old?The fact that he was 9 weeks old was probably why I had massive behaviour problems.Was this not correct.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> I dont know what you mean I asked a question.I was told many months ago when I made a mistake with Meeko ,that he should have stayed with his mum and siblings till he was 12/13 weeks old?The fact that he was 9 weeks old was probably why I had massive behaviour problems.Was this not correct.


No you are totally right, I think she was mucking around as we can see your other post


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> No you are totally right, I think she was mucking around as we can see your other post


Thanks TB I was begining to wonder what was going on


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> I dont know what you mean I asked a question.I was told many months ago when I made a mistake with Meeko ,that he should have stayed with his mum and siblings till he was 12/13 weeks old?The fact that he was 9 weeks old was probably why I had massive behaviour problems.Was this not correct.


Sorry buffie, was only joking. I can see your first question clearly, I hope you get an answer.

And yes, Meeko leaving his mother and siblings at 9 weeks was without a doubt a huge contributing factor to his behavoural problems. Fortunately, he was one of the lucky ones to have a responsible owner in you, as you invested time, money and patience in him which has paid off.

Sadly that's not the case with a lot of kittens who go on to develop behavioural issues - they end up in a shelter instead, or worse 

The appropriate time for a cat to leave its mother and siblings is 12 to 13 weeks, after the 2nd vaccination.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Sorry buffie, was only joking. I can see your first question clearly, I hope you get an answer.
> 
> And yes, Meeko leaving his mother and siblings at 9 weeks was without a doubt a huge contributing factor to his behavoural problems. Fortunately, he was one of the lucky ones to have a responsible owner in you, as you invested time, money and patience in him which has paid off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.I agree that some do end in rescue because owners cant cope,two of Meeko's siblings ended up being rehomed ,one ended up in a rescue centre because the owner could no longer cope with him.Even the fosterer found him to much.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> Thanks TB I was begining to wonder what was going on





buffie said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.I agree that some do end in rescue because owners cant cope,two of Meeko's siblings ended up being rehomed ,one ended up in a rescue centre because the owner could no longer cope with him.Even the fosterer found him to much.


really? Oh no that is awful, do you know if the 'breeder' knew what happened? Is she still breeding do you know? 

Just terrible it really is, his sooo lucky to have had you as a human mummy x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Right, it seems you're not intending to keep them until they are 12-13 weeks old, but want/need to move them on ASAP. I have had this impression for a little while going by your posts since the kittens were born. 

So ... what is it that would stop you from keeping them until they are 12-13 weeks old?

Is it costs?

If so, and you are happy to receive help I'm sure between us on the cat forum we could help you with that. Then you would have money free to get the kittens vaccinated.

You only have to say! I would be more than happy to help by providing some food, and maybe some cat litter (absolutely no money though) if it means you'll hang on to them until they are 12-13 weeks old, to give them the best possible chance of a good life once they leave you.

I guess what I'm trying to say is if money is the only factor involved in any decision you make, please swallow your pride and ask for help. You don't have to do it here in the open, my PM box is always open and it would be confidential. 

Anyone who would be happy to help with this (and I say once more, not with money, but with essentials) should the OP ask, please drop me a PM. If the OP takes up the offer then it would be easier to keep it confidential if needs be (or at least not have it public).

Please think carefully.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> really? Oh no that is awful, do you know if the 'breeder' knew what happened? Is she still breeding do you know?
> 
> Just terrible it really is, his sooo lucky to have had you as a human mummy x


Dont know if she knows about the other kittens,do know that she wouldnt care if she does.As far as I know she is still breeding.So sad.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> Dont know if she knows about the other kittens,do know that she wouldnt care if she does.As far as I know she is still breeding.So sad.


Oh no   do you know if she is registered or just sells them? Not sure what to suggust, she obviously doesnt care


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh no   do you know if she is registered or just sells them? Not sure what to suggust, she obviously doesnt care


Isnt a registered breeder.My mistake in buying in the first place,but that doesnt mean that Meeko has to suffer,he is my little(well big)boy and always will be.That is why i ask about kittens leaving mum so early,surely it is not the best start for them.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Not sure the OP means they are giving the kittens away sooner, just that the time is passing fast


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Not sure the OP means they are giving the kittens away sooner, just that the time is passing fast


A reply would put an end to any doubt.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ofcourse, but not everyone checks the forums constantly through the day  I'm sure she'll be back later. It's 12am mind.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Ofcourse, but not everyone checks the forums constantly through the day  I'm sure she'll be back later. It's 12am mind.


I posted my question 12 minutes after she posted the thread,she repllied to other posts and ignored mine .What does that tell you.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

My bad! Dunno then


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> Isnt a registered breeder.My mistake in buying in the first place,but that doesnt mean that Meeko has to suffer,he is my little(well big)boy and always will be.That is why i ask about kittens leaving mum so early,surely it is not the best start for them.


At least you have done your best, alto of people would have given up, you are a credit to him  She just doesnt care I guess, as long as she gets the cash, the kittens welfare doesnt mean diddle squat  Wish we could stop peo
ople like that really wish we could.



Gratch said:


> Not sure the OP means they are giving the kittens away sooner, just that the time is passing fast


I asked her in another thread and she said that she didnt know, she would thiunk about keeping them till 12weeks old


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> I posted my question 12 minutes after she posted the thread,she repllied to other posts and ignored mine .What does that tell you.


I dont think she ignored your question. It seemed more a question for proper breeders than one for the OP to answer herself.

Also, if she wasnt/isnt planning on keeping them that long, she might not have wanted to get into that sort of conversation


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I dont think she ignored your question. *It seemed more a question for proper breeders than one for the OP to answer herself. *
> Also, if she wasnt/isnt planning on keeping them that long, she might not have wanted to get into that sort of conversation


Please explain I dont understand that? She is now a 'breeder' she bred a litter of kittens and its her responceablity to rear them properly.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Simmer down everyone before this escalates. I want to see the OPs answer before it gets closed!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Please explain I dont understand that? She is now a 'breeder' she bred a litter of kittens and its her responceablity to rear them properly.


Proper vs accidental  Ie, a question for someone who knows about breeding and is knowledgeable on the subject, rather than a breeder who let a tom knock up their kitty.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Proper vs accidental  Ie, a question for someone who knows about breeding and is knowledgeable on the subject, rather than a breeder who let a tom knock up their kitty.


Maybe its just me but I dont get what you mean? She has had people tell her since before her cat gave birth to keep them until 12weeks of age, and no litter is 'accidental' 'accidents' cant be prevented, but getting your cat pregnant can, you just neuter it...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Simmer down everyone before this escalates. I want to see the OPs answer before it gets closed!


why would it be closed? No one has said anything nasty, infact a few posts have been about something compleltly off topic!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont understand the confusion. Whilst they are all still 'breeders' they are, irresponsible, shall we say instead of accidental, breeders, and responsible breeders.

The OP is clearly not someone who is knowledgeable about breeding. Hence why I said that she may not have ignored Buffies question, but, may have thought it was a question aimed at people more knowledgeable about breeding. Allowing a cat to get pregnant, unfortunately, does not bestow wisdom upon those who it happens to,

Maybe if Buffie had said 'Are you going to keep the kittens until 12 weeks?' it would have been more obvious if it had been ignored, but posed the way it was, the OP may not have thought this was something that was in their capacity to answer. Certainly nothing to get upset about being ignored, in any case.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she has been on here since before her kittens were born and she has asked lots of questions, Ive answered most of them! and she Knows what age to keep them till, we have all said, I have asked her before, infact I think a few others have to, and she said she wasnt sure and would see what happens...

its one of the most simple things really, not a experienced breeder question, Id say a questions about genetics is more a expereinced breeder question, not the age of kittens leaving, its true that alot of people *think* that it is 8weeks of age, but once joining here you soon know that it isnt! :laugh: not when everyone has already told her


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I certainly hope they are kept that long! I cant imagine why anyone wouldnt want cute kittens running around for an extra month!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I know nobody has said anything rude, just the way these threads in the breeding section have been going lately. A LOT of threads have been closed for no reason other than the OP didn't want to hear the advice they were getting.. Just sick of it I guess!

Let's hope she's taken all the advice on board and is just worrying in advance about the kitties leaving!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Taylor and Glow you both make good points. Taylorbaby - a pregnant cat doesn't create a breeder. Knowledge of the subject does. And Glow if I think back this IS one of the things the OP has been told several times. Like I said, both have valid points


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

What TB is trying to say is that as soon as she made the decision to have the litter, she should have been researching the whole thing, and know as much about raising the kittens as any other breeder by now.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

True true, but Taylorbaby I'm sure is the one who I've seen several times saying it takes over a year to learn it all


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Well yes, but TB has been the one telling her 
Either way she DOES know the answer to the question, but I agree in the way it was worded implied it was for somebody else not her (perhaps we should use the term "more seasoned" breeder?)


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Yup agree with you there. I guess by TB's definition I'll be a breeder in the next day or so but I wouldn't have answered that question either, waiting for someone more knowledgeable to come along.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Indeed you will be, I take it you're keeping kittens til they're 12/13weeks?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I am indeed  Both my grandads are taking one and we're keeping one, assuming there's three. If more than three hopefully I can get the OH to agree to keep another one and try convince my grandads to double up lol.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

You can always send one over here


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Meet ya half way?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I was unaware that this information had been offered up many times to the OP. lets hope that it is taken


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Where in Scotland are you?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Peterhead, about an hour NE of Aberdeen. Don't judge though


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh dear lol!! The only guy I know from there was a cheating scumbag! I honeytraped him for my friend after he proposed to her and then kept trying to get me to come out with him etc.
Video was on youtube but the OH made me take it off because it upset him 

Eww, Cutie is licking Indy's bum!! And now they're licking each other's faces??? I think I have gay cats.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I'm not a local having been a RAF kid so it's ok! And yeah, sounds a little gay but aslong as they're happy I won't judge


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

To answer the original question, cats can't count. If you are keeping a kitten you will probably find that everything is OK and she may not even notice much when the others leave. Even at 13 weeks some queens still want the kittens very much - one of mine wants them until they are four or five months. And then at the opposite extreme you get some who don't seem to want to know once the kittens are a month old - or perhaps, to be more accurate, they don't want to spend any time in the kitten pen once the kittens are a month old, they would be quite happy for the kittens to come out to them. And sometimes you get a queen who seems to have lost all itnerest in the kittens long before they go but then gets quite distressed after they have gone. They are all different.

Liz


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

OP, it's so nice if you can keep the kittens for that extra month or so past 8 weeks. I know myself that between the ages of about 5 to 8 weeks, as cute as they are, it can be hard work and in my experience I can honestly say that I often don't 'enjoy' kittens between those ages as much as I should at times  Upset tummies, occasionally, from weaning; they sometimes haven't quite got the hang of the litter tray; the constant cleaning up of scattered food and messy kittens... it's hard work and can feel a bit stressful - or perhaps that's just me 

They do, though, at about 8/9 weeks seem to turn a magical corner and become less of a worry and SO much easier as they quickly change from messy babies into proper little cats - no more wading through food, making a big mess, and they're less time consuming as you can cut down on the number of feeds per day because they'll tend to hoover up whatever you put down. In short, I find they're much easier and more of a joy to have around for that last month or so


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

the important issue here is not really about the queen, its about the kittens, they will miss out terribly if they leave at 8 weeks.I doubt the effect on the queen will be that big whether they leave at 8 weeks or 13weeks, as already stated every queen is different, some would be happier to be shot of the kittens earlier, others would miss them even after 13 weeks. but the negative effect on the kittens will be huge if they leave too early.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> now the weeks are flying by im getting more and more nervous about the day the kittens leave, how will roxy react? will she miss them? will they miss her? whats your experiences with this? x


Just to clarify for those who think this question was a general one for "breeders" rather than the op to answer,it wasnt.I was curious why she should be concerned at the moment as the kittens are at this point only 6 weeks old and she says"nervous about the day the kittens leave".Surely if ,as is recommended, kittens stay with mum till 12/13 weeks there is still 6/7 weeks before they leave.I have been advised by many and read it here on the forum,that there is a higher risk of behaviour problems if kittens leave their mum and siblings too early.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I definitely agree, Buffie  Perhaps the OP is just thinking ahead at the moment and intends to keep the kittens until they're much older. I answered in the way I did because I know how much hard work kittens can be at the sort of age they are now but that it definitely gets easier as they get a bit older. It's probably all to easy (just generalising, not talking about the OP specifically), to throw in the towel by 8 weeks, let them go and have them miss out on that crucial socialisation period with mum and littermates, as you've said.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do hope the OP is just thinking ahead. Time does fly when you have kittens and she has had them already for half of the time that they should be staying with her.
Personally I love them when they are running around like naughty children, they're such fun at that age - though I can sympathise with their poor mum who is probably glad to see the back of them : I think all mother cats are different in that respect.
On a slight tangent here. Do you use the Petplan breeders packs gskinner? I do and have recently received the new 'Breeders Charter' which recommends that kittens do not leave home before 8 weeks  I may just stop using it and recommend an insurance company instead


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I definitely agree, Buffie  It's probably all to easy (just generalising, not talking about the OP specifically), to throw in the towel by 8 weeks, let them go and have them miss out on that crucial socialisation period with mum and littermates, as you've said.


I can see that after 8 weeks it may be hard work,but ,I think it is only right that once we take on the resposibility we see it through and give our pets the best we possibly can.For me there would be no" throwing in the towel " I have seen first hand the problems that can arise from leaving mum to early,that is the reason I feel strongly about it,to the point of being boring sometimes .


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If you keep them for the 12 weeks then you will no doubt find she spends more and more time away from them doing her own thing. Just ensure doing her own thing doesn't entail another pregnancy though ...

Have you spoken to your vet about booking her in to to spayed yet?
Best plan ahead


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Taylor and Glow you both make good points. Taylorbaby - a pregnant cat doesn't create a breeder. Knowledge of the subject does. And Glow if I think back this IS one of the things the OP has been told several times. Like I said, both have valid points


No a pregnant cat doesnt make a 'breeder' but once those kittens are born, you have 'bred' a litter, therfore you are a 'breeder' you might not be a good one a bad one one who knows much, but you are one.

It does annoy me that people who have 1 litter a year say they arent 'breeders' well...they are!



Gratch said:


> True true, but Taylorbaby I'm sure is the one who I've seen several times saying it takes over a year to learn it all


Takes a hell of a lot longer than that, You learn as you go along ALL the time, there isnt one point where you can sit back and say 'I know it all now!' Ive learnt more in the past 3weeks off of breeders than in the past year, things I didnt know before. The learning never stops, if you want a litter you Should be researching Before you even buy the queen 



lymorelynn said:


> I do hope the OP is just thinking ahead. Time does fly when you have kittens and she has had them already for half of the time that they should be staying with her.
> Personally I love them when they are running around like naughty children, they're such fun at that age - though I can sympathise with their poor mum who is probably glad to see the back of them : I think all mother cats are different in that respect.
> On a slight tangent here. Do you use the Petplan breeders packs gskinner? I do and have recently received the new 'Breeders Charter' which recommends that kittens do not leave home before 8 weeks  I may just stop using it and recommend an insurance company instead


alot of people who have moggies send them with insurance with PP, sold at 8weeks old :blink: Maybe they dont want to change it as they would lose out?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lynn, yes, mine do off to their new homes with Pet Plan insurance. However, to my shame, I've not yet read through the new Charter  I'm famously good at leaving things to the last minute and we've not had any litters of kittens since they changed it. Is it radically different to the old one?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, just re-read some posts here. How do Pet Plan reconcile kittens can go at 8 weeks? I thought they needed to be fully vaccinated to comply with the terms and conditions? I've obviously not been reading the t&c AT all


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Sorry, just re-read some posts here. How do Pet Plan reconcile kittens can go at 8 weeks? I thought they needed to be fully vaccinated to comply with the terms and conditions? I've obviously not been reading the t&c AT all


Oh yeah! I havent read the new charter, cant even find it to check! 
But Im sure I read that about being vac before going, but why say before 8 weeks of age then? contradictory??


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I can only think that, to comply with the t&c, if you're homing a kitten at or past an age where it should have completed it's vaccinations, then it must have done so. But there is nothing (apparently) to say that one cannot let kittens go at 8 weeks without, obviously, having been vaccinated.

I need to find the t&c and have a proper read


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> OP, it's so nice if you can keep the kittens for that extra month or so past 8 weeks. I know myself that between the ages of about 5 to 8 weeks, as cute as they are, it can be hard work and in my experience I can honestly say that I often don't 'enjoy' kittens between those ages as much as I should at times  Upset tummies, occasionally, from weaning; they sometimes haven't quite got the hang of the litter tray; the constant cleaning up of scattered food and messy kittens... it's hard work and can feel a bit stressful - or perhaps that's just me
> 
> They do, though, at about 8/9 weeks seem to turn a magical corner and become less of a worry and SO much easier as they quickly change from messy babies into proper little cats - no more wading through food, making a big mess, and they're less time consuming as you can cut down on the number of feeds per day because they'll tend to hoover up whatever you put down. In short, I find they're much easier and more of a joy to have around for that last month or so


Echo this. I had my first litter last year and the change in the kittens from when people first visited at about 6-8 weeks old to when they went to their new homes at 13 weeks was noticeable to all the owners. The kittens were always cute and easy to handle but by 13 weeks they were confident little fluffballs, kept themselves sparkling clean and just generally more grown up and ready to fly the nest.

I kept Lottie with her babies until they left although I kept one girl and one boy stayed until 16 weeks until his new mum could pick him up. She didn't notice so much on the first day when two left but the second day when another three left she was calling a little for them in the evening but had the others there to help her through it all. By the time the boy left at 16 weeks, she'd more than had enough 

When we got moggies as kids we normally got them at 12 weeks but ocassionaly younger at 8 weeks. Having now raised a litter I really feel kittens should not leave home until 12/13 weeks at least


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> If you keep them for the 12 weeks then you will no doubt find she spends more and more time away from them doing her own thing. Just ensure doing her own thing doesn't entail another pregnancy though ...
> 
> Have you spoken to your vet about booking her in to to spayed yet?
> Best plan ahead


yep its in my siggy!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

well tbo im pretty gobsmacked at some of the answers i have recieved and thank you liz for actually answering my question!
and i think some have been very patronising!!!!
i asked the question and havent been on since thats why i havent answered questions. im intending on keeping kittens until I feel it is time for them to leave. my VET has adviced me that they are fine to leave at 8 weeks and as soooo many of you have said "always listen to your vet" this doesnt mean i will but if i feel roxy will be fine and so will kittens then so be it. roxy is being spayed at the end of the month so her attachment will fad then i think.
and im not going to do something just because im told to by a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> well tbo im pretty gobsmacked at some of the answers i have recieved and thank you liz for actually answering my question!
> and i think some have been very patronising!!!!
> i asked the question and havent been on since thats why i havent answered questions. im intending on keeping kittens until I feel it is time for them to leave. my VET has adviced me that they are fine to leave at 8 weeks and as soooo many of you have said "always listen to your vet" this doesnt mean i will but if i feel roxy will be fine and so will kittens then so be it. roxy is being spayed at the end of the month so her attachment will fad then i think.
> and im not going to do something just because im told to by a bunch of strangers.


Your vet is clearly not a breeding specialist then! Like the majority aren't. Which you should know having been involved in many threads where this has been posted.

Yes you should always listen to your vet ... on health matters. But I would never take what my vet says as gospel on breeding, behaviour or nutrition matters.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Your vet is clearly not a breeding specialist then! Like the majority aren't. Which you should know having been involved in many threads where this has been posted.
> 
> Yes you should always listen to your vet ... on health matters. But I would never take what my vet says as gospel on breeding, behaviour or nutrition matters.


Not always the case my last vet had studied animal behavioral in cats so was helpful when we had questions regrading Horris and Decker mainly.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The same bunch of strangers who have gone out of their way to help you so far? Even down to detailed explanations and diagrams. I do, honestly, take your point that the thread had run away with itself a ilttle before you had a chance to come back and reply but it would seem a real shame (if you do decide to let the kittens go sooner rather than later) to take on board only some of the good help and advice that you've put into and practice and you've done such a fab job with the kittens  Vets don't always know an awful lot about rearing kittens and socialisation; it's not something they're taught unfortunately.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

mycatroxy said:


> and im not going to do something just because im told to by a bunch of strangers.


that begs the question, then why come here to this bunch of strangers to ask questions?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Not always the case my last vet had studied animal behavioral in cats so was helpful when we had questions regrading Horris and Decker mainly.


I did say the majority, not all


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> well tbo im pretty gobsmacked at some of the answers i have recieved and thank you liz for actually answering my question!
> and i think some have been very patronising!!!!
> i asked the question and havent been on since thats why i havent answered questions. im intending on keeping kittens until I feel it is time for them to leave. my VET has adviced me that they are fine to leave at 8 weeks and as soooo many of you have said "always listen to your vet" this doesnt mean i will but if i feel roxy will be fine and so will kittens then so be it. roxy is being spayed at the end of the month so her attachment will fad then i think.
> and im not going to do something just because im told to by a bunch of strangers.


This 'bunch of strangers' have helped you from aurelia designing a den for you, to me helping you on worming, and going through feeding, you listened to us 'bunch of strangers' then didnt you??

A vet V Breeders of litters of kittens, with experience is worth a millions times more of what a vet said about what age kittens go to new homes.

Next time you need help then I suggust you call your vet, as I for one wont be replying anymore, waste of time.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Next time you need help then I suggust you call your vet, as I for one wont be replying anymore, waste of time.


can't say I blame you when this is thanks you get.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I did say the majority, not all


Yeh I know just thought I point I had one.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> well tbo im pretty gobsmacked at some of the answers i have recieved and thank you liz for actually answering my question!
> and i think some have been very patronising!!!!
> i asked the question and havent been on since thats why i havent answered questions. im intending on keeping kittens until I feel it is time for them to leave. my VET has adviced me that they are fine to leave at 8 weeks and as soooo many of you have said "always listen to your vet" this doesnt mean i will but if i feel roxy will be fine and so will kittens then so be it. roxy is being spayed at the end of the month so her attachment will fad then i think.
> and im not going to do something just because im told to by a bunch of strangers.


I do find it surprising that your vet said they are fine to leave at 8 weeks.They are not old enough to be vaccinated so will be at a greater risk from infection.Speaking on a personal level when I took my nine week old kitteneek to the vet for his check and 1st vacc my vet said that he wished people would keep kittens just a few weeks longer until they were more able to cope with life without there mum and litter mates.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

buffie said:


> *I do find it surprising that your vet said they are fine to leave at 8 weeks.They are not old enough to be vaccinated so will be at a greater risk from infection*.Speaking on a personal level when I took my nine week old kitteneek to the vet for his check and 1st vacc my vet said that he wished people would keep kittens just a few weeks longer until they were more able to cope with life without there mum and litter mates.


You're really surprised? I'm not saying all vets are of this opinion but ... where do the sick unvaccinated kittens go? (well hopefully anyway) 

Sounds like you have a great vet though  Definately a keeper!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Sounds like you have a great vet though  Definately a keeper!


Sadly I have moved 2 hrs or more away to a city,so now have the dreading job of choosing a new vet.

Just to the op I hope you make the best choice for those kittens and give them a good start.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh yeah! I havent read the new charter, cant even find it to check!
> But Im sure I read that about being vac before going, but why say before 8 weeks of age then? contradictory??


Charter actually says SIX weeks - have just dug out my copy :nonod::nonod:  It just says that kittens sold over 12 weeks must be vaccinated.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Charter actually says SIX weeks - have just dug out my copy :nonod::nonod:  It just says that kittens sold over 12 weeks must be vaccinated.


 :frown2: surely thats not right!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

'tis, I found mine and read it through


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> im not going to do something just because im told to by a bunch of strangers.


Why ask in the first place then


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> The same bunch of strangers who have gone out of their way to help you so far? Even down to detailed explanations and diagrams. I do, honestly, take your point that the thread had run away with itself a ilttle before you had a chance to come back and reply but it would seem a real shame (if you do decide to let the kittens go sooner rather than later) to take on board only some of the good help and advice that you've put into and practice and you've done such a fab job with the kittens  Vets don't always know an awful lot about rearing kittens and socialisation; it's not something they're taught unfortunately.


i completely appreiciate what i have learnt from those on here hole heartedly but litterally telling people what to do i dont agree with nowhere have i said im letting them go at 8 weeks but everyone had to jump on the band wagan and make this another one of "those" threads where the original question doesnt even get answered! not having a go at you but it annoys me how people jump down ypur throat before finding out whats happening!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

catsmum said:


> that begs the question, then why come here to this bunch of strangers to ask questions?


i do respect what they have to say but not when they are literally telling you what to do, they havent answered the question i asked, i think alot of people just like to have an argument.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Why ask in the first place then


i wasnt asking when the kittens should leave i was asking how my cat would cope with it!!!!!! its everyone else who has mentioned this.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> This 'bunch of strangers' have helped you from aurelia designing a den for you, to me helping you on worming, and going through feeding, you listened to us 'bunch of strangers' then didnt you??
> 
> A vet V Breeders of litters of kittens, with experience is worth a millions times more of what a vet said about what age kittens go to new homes.
> 
> Next time you need help then I suggust you call your vet, as I for one wont be replying anymore, waste of time.


thats fine. ive said thank you to you on many occassions about the tips you have given, but once you hear something you dont agree with you are very defensive and to be honest quite rude.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh well... that's forums for you  People (including myself) chatter away and get all worried 

Have the kittens managed to dismantle the cardboard yet  ?


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Oh well... that's forums for you  People (including myself) chatter away and get all worried
> 
> Have the kittens managed to dismantle the cardboard yet  ?


no not yet but there out of it alot and go there to sleep.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

In my cat rescue experience, mostly people wanted the kittens "taken away" as soon as possible. I once went out to collect a litter that was supposedly 8 weeks old and mum cat "attacking them" ...

Kittens were only 5 weeks old, can you believe it 

Luckily and without much persuasion, they handed over mum too, who was actually a brilliant mummy, but had little milk.

We saw lot's of problem kittens at around 5 or 6 months, issues I always felt were related to being given away or sold too soon ... peoples so often could not wait to get thier hands on the money or kits from under their feet  

Roxycat ... are you selling the kittens? If so are you having them micro-chipped and vaccinated before they go. 

As I've already said, I am sure, so answered your question ... Mum will likely be happy to see the back of them by the time they attain this age.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> thats fine. ive said thank you to you on many occassions about the tips you have given, but once you hear something you dont agree with you are very defensive and to be honest quite rude.


How can some be defensive when it you that is asking the question that makes no sense, and as for rude, well, you didnt find me rude when I was helping you did you? I may be many things but rude is certainly not one of them. Passionate maybe, but not rude 

So when are you keeping the kittens till then what age?

I think you will find that I DID answer your question in my first post, but we are just abunch of strangers, so why not call the vet and ask how she will act?

*She wont be mentally ready for them to leave at this age, the kittens wont be ready either, everyone has said this, but whether you take it on board/do it its totally up to you.

When people come to collect the kittens do it staggered over a few days, keep mum occupied with lots of attention and comfort, but not to the point where you are making to much of a 'issue' about them, well, just disapearing in her eyes!

Also just because you keep one doesnt mean it will be all roses and happiness, my girl hated her girl staying and I had to keep them seperate for 2-3months, then introduce them slowly, Im now pretty sure that she doesnt even know that is her daughter.*


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

im not sure roxy is being spayed on the 28th so im not sure how she will react to the kittens after this so i will access the situation, it maybe that it is benefical for them to leave. im not here to argue.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

mycatroxy said:


> i completely appreiciate what i have learnt from those on here hole heartedly but litterally telling people what to do i dont agree with nowhere have i said im letting them go at 8 weeks but everyone had to jump on the band wagan and make this another one of "those" threads where the original question doesnt even get answered! not having a go at you but it annoys me how people jump down ypur throat before finding out whats happening!


Before anyone jumps on me for liking this post - I pressed the wrong button okay?
However, mycatroxy as a point.
I know threads do go off at tangents and the age kittens leave is relevant to a degree but it wasn't the question asked.
I think there were several answers to that but it was wrong of anyone to assume that because she was asking how her cat would react then she was getting ready for the kittens to go.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi when my cat had kittens ages ago my vet told me the kittens could leave at 6 WEEEKS but 8 was the best! I Obviously ignored this advice and mine left at 11 weeks. There were only three kittens and i spaced the kittens leaving over two weeks so they didnt all go at once maybe you could try that. 
One thing i did find is that lots of people dont understand why they cant take the kitten home asap, you just need to tell them its for the kittens own good. If they still insist on taking the kitten sooner then find someone else who is prepared to wait, thats what i had to do. 

oh yeah as soon as the kittens are weaned you can get your cat spayed, thats what i did


----------

